# VB 6.0 Decompiler



## FastProg (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute

Ich habe auf seiten gelesen das es einen Decompiler für VB programme gibt.
Suche schon lange danach, weil ich einen Quellcode bei der letzten Formatierung verloren habe!

Weiß jemand wo es diesen Compiler gibt, oder habt ihr ihn noch zuhause irgend wo?




Danke


----------



## FastProg (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute

Ich habe einen Decompiler für VB 3.0 gefunden!
So könnte ich meine von meiner alten version den Quellcode bekommen, und muss nicht alles von neu Progammieren.
Aber weiß nicht warum er nicht geht, zeigt immer eine Meldung :THREED.300 not yet register´d


----------



## DrSoong (7. Dezember 2003)

Ich kenne nur einen VB6-Decompiler, zu finden unter http://vbrezq.com/. Leider kannst du damit aber nur die Formulare wieder herstellen, der Inhalt der Subroutinen wird nicht rekonstruiert.


Der Doc!


----------

